# Muck Boots giving me blisters



## Dennis (Jan 26, 2019)

My muck Boots are rubbing a blister on my heal with these newer boots my old ones did not. There is a seam in the back of them that is ruff is there anything made that I could put over the inside seam?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 27, 2019)

Moleskin. Get it in the foot care section of your neighborhood Wally World.


----------



## dusty200001 (May 29, 2020)

Yeah same thing with me, I threw them in the trash and bought a pair of lacrosse. Don’t even try, save your feet.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (May 31, 2020)

I have an older pair of woody armor Mucks, when I wore out the lining in the heel, I had the same problem. I put a piece of Gorilla tape in mine going up and down. Sticky enough to hold and slick enough to let my sock slide in and out. I used a piece about 6 inches long. Been there for a couple years now. Might try it.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a pair I wear during the wet time of year, they are 4 or 5 years old,  haven't had an issue,   but I can tell you this much, its better to throw them out and get something that fits better than to damage your feet, I've learned that the hard way over the years


----------

